# 20 Gal. Rebirth 4/09/15



## Outsane (Dec 5, 2008)

thats a ton of shrimps! and its nice and green!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT! 

And that's a really lovely tank.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks all! The pics are slighty out dated and the tank is currently is a jungle and needs a trim.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Took 2 quick shots of the tank as it stands today. It needs a serious trim/pull but won't have time until later this week after finals.


















I'm also trying to find some Forktail Rainbows to add to the tank. If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, nice! I hope your finals go well, mine are next week.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice healthy looking tank! Fat Otos are always a good thing:thumbsup:


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Yo cRSX


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Wow, nice! I hope your finals go well, mine are next week.


Good luck with yours:thumbsup:



roybot73 said:


> Nice healthy looking tank! Fat Otos are always a good thing:thumbsup:


Thanks! They love their algae chips and one of them is a female with nice yellow eggs. No breeding yet probably because my pH is too high



Down_Shift said:


> Yo cRSX


:icon_mrgr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Just wanted too share some of my favorite older pictures...









Caught in the act


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Exams are done and over with...I can finally work on the tank. Clear out the jungle and rescape the tank is the plan. I will be pulling out at least one of the pieces of driftwood and it will be replaced with another piece from another tank that I tore down a couple of months back. 

what is going in the tank









In the near future I plan on buying around 8 Celestial Pearl Danios would love some dwarf rasboras but my pH is too high for them.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

A small update

-replaced the top fin with another AC
-AC prefilters have been replaced with Zoo Med sponges
-trimmed/cleared the jungle for more room
-ordered 2 pots of dwarf hair grass and 1 bunch of ludwigia repens

pictures will be posted later


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Update us with pics..


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I love your tank. It seems so lush


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Update us with pics..


It's currently lights out but pictures will be up



clwatkins10 said:


> I love your tank. It seems so lush


Thank you! I just let the plants do their thing


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Here are the pics! Another update will follow when get my plants


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

part 2


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

crsx!

Tank looks stuffed.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

daverockssocks said:


> crsx!
> 
> Tank looks stuffed.


CRSW FTW

I still got plenty of room for the fish/shrimp to navigate. I cleared the back for my ludwigia repens and can always pull up more room for the dwarf hairgrass. I swear it only looks stuffed :icon_lol:


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

hey bro, they banned me again on crsx


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

small-fish said:


> hey bro, they banned me again on crsx


awd son?


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

yup i went all out yesterday on my tank, even got driftwood


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW I love that giant Crypt!! What species is it?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

small-fish said:


> yup i went all out yesterday on my tank, even got driftwood


nice start your own thread so the CRSW crew can postroud:


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

pandjpudge said:


> nice start your own thread so the CRSW crew can postroud:


will do just have to take pics
heres a quick one http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1770490&postcount=25


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> WOW I love that giant Crypt!! What species is it?


I believe it's a Crypt wendtii and it loves being directly under the light! They grows fairly quick imo


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Boy your white sand looks so clean! Love your murdannia.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Boy your white sand looks so clean! Love your murdannia.


Thank you! It's just your basic pool filter sand and is that what that plant is cause I had no idea what it was when I bought it. Thanks for the ID!


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

I want shrimp but I don't have a single tank where they wouldn't get eaten.

Biggest mistake ever was to buy 15 RCS and put them in my angel fish tank....


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

daverockssocks said:


> I want shrimp but I don't have a single tank where they wouldn't get eaten.
> 
> Biggest mistake ever was to buy 15 RCS and put them in my angel fish tank....


That sucks at least the angel got a nice meal :icon_lol:. I really like your rainbows! I would like to have a big tank in the future so I can have some rainbows like yours!


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah the big tank helps a lot with them, but it's a pain to scape it since it's so wide and skinny.

75g someday.....


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I took some pictures and caught the cats playing around. I believe those 2 are my more dominant male and female. Can't wait for my plants and my fish to come soon after. I'll keep that a surprise for next time!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Very cool tank!


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

what do you use for c02?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Very cool tank!


Thanks!



small-fish said:


> what do you use for c02?


Fish and shrimp lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

before school starts again update:

I replaced my construction paper background with a real one finally. Did trim on the moss that is tied to the driftwood.My order of plants is still "processing" and placed an order for fish. Other than that nothing exciting...


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

holy jungle batman, looks real good, how many shrimp do you estimate to be in there


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome tank, love the shirmps!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

cRSX checking in


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

small-fish said:


> holy jungle batman, looks real good, how many shrimp do you estimate to be in there


Yeah the right side is my jungle/breeding grounds with the Crypt spiralis and java moss. The magic happens on this side the most.

As for shrimp I would probably say around 60 to 80 may be more? Best bait to lore them out for me is bloodworms.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Teaser...I'll post more pics in a hour or so


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh I love the tank!!


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 16, 2008)

nice tank dude. i need some rcs.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks! I also have my plants coming in on I think friday. so another set of pictures will be up this weekend.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

FastTimes said:


> nice tank dude. i need some rcs.


holy cow someone else from louisiana! sorry my shrimp aren't for sale I love them too much lol. But if you need plants may be we can work something out.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Almost forgot this I bought the CPDs from Invertz Factory and will buy again in the future. I'm a first time buyer and was really impressed with everything!

I checked the status on my plants and they will be here friday! Can't wait for friday now...


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Still lookn' good


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks matt

good newslants arrived early!!!
bad news:no time to plant them today and the ludwigia was soft and seemed melted. 

I'll work on the tank after school friday. Hopefully the ludwigia will make a come back and for now it'll float.


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

Hey Pandjpudge,
Do you use co2 injection? What's your fert and wc schedule like?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

skratikans said:


> Hey Pandjpudge,
> Do you use co2 injection? What's your fert and wc schedule like?


No direct co2 injection or fertz added. Though I did use seachem's flourish tabs but haven't done it for awhile now. I'll buy some next time I go to the store I need other supplies anyways. As for water changes I do roughly 50% per week but sometimes up to 75%.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

very nice tank  the cpds are awesome arent they?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

chris127 said:


> very nice tank  the cpds are awesome arent they?


yes they are! I love them can't wait till they start showing their full color and get settled in.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

mine have been in the tank for a good week and a half. they dont seem to leave the plants much


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Mine hide in the back for the most part but everyone once in awhile I have some 2 or 3 brave ones that explore past the crypt forest lol. What are you feeding them? So far they like Omega One and Baby brine shrimp. I think they are too small to gobble down bloodworms so I was thinking about tubifex worms to add to their diet.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i feed them cyclopeez, crushed flake, and cut bloodworms and brine shrimp


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

oh ok I most likely pick up freeze dried daphia since those are also bit size. Your tanks is very nice btw!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

My tank is a mess from moving things around to make room for my hair grass and leaving my ludwigia to float. Please excuse the mess...I did catch 2 males fighting for dominance and recorded it a bit.


















































http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f37/pandjpudge/?action=view&current=MVI_5015.flv


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

The ludwigia melted and now shrimp food. Don't think it is possible to make a come back from the looks of things. I'll try to find another fast grower with color locally

The moss on the driftwood has thread algae in it...ugh. Now to add Excel to my list of things to buy.

CPDs are starting to play out in the open more now and aren't as shy as before.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I was bored and pulled out the camera to take pictures of the feeding frenzy. I did buy some flourish tabs and put them in the other day. The tips of the hair grass melted when it arrived so that's why the tips looked all tattered.


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

nice update, i really want shrimp now


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Get some shrimp!

Now that I think about the shrimps and some of the plants (Java Fern and Dwarf sag) are the oldest inhabitants in the tank. How time flies...


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Cute CPD!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks...I love them and their antics!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

did my usual water change today but decided to pull out my java fern for a quick measure. I'm thinking about getting rid of them to replace them with some more stemmed plants.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

WOW, that's a pretty big fern. Looks like you've had that for a while. I had some fern a long time ago that completely covered a piece of wood approx 12" x 5".


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks! It's about 3 or of them together but they have been so intertwined to give the illusion of 1 fern.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Yep, all you need is a few small samples and patience.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

That is very true...these have been in my tank for many years.

off topic but GO CANES


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

No much of an update...just pulled out the camera and shot a few of the frenzy. I'm missing an oto and hope that it is hiding really well.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome shrimps. really feeling the love for shrimps now.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks...those weren't my colorful ones just the really hungry ones!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

whats that grass plant? some sort of lilaeopsis?


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

looks good, good thing you found the oto


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

chris127 said:


> whats that grass plant? some sort of lilaeopsis?


it's tattered up dwarf hair grass...the tips melted during shipment. They are recent add so they haven't grown too much yet.



small-fish said:


> looks good, good thing you found the oto


thanks! Yeah I was really happy to see it and hanging out with the other otos. All of them had big bellies full of food so I can't complain at all.


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

what do you feed yours? i dont put any special food in for them so i have no idea what mine eat


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Hikari Algae chips and Marineland Bio Blend Bottom Feeder is what I give mine. They've also been fed Nori but I'm not sure of they like that or not.I haven't tried blanched veggies yet but will soon enough. You buy some food or else they'll starve to death.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow. i really like your tank. it must be pretty low maintenance. thats cool. i love your cdp's, and i agree, Invertz Factory is awesome!!!

what are you rplans for the java fern? did you sell it or put it back in?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Compared to everyone else yeah it's as low as it gets lol. 

I just threw the fern in the back middle behind my monster Wendtii for the time being unless I can find something that can fill that back void. 

Ahhh the gator nation is after me...A Cane's fan living in LA:icon_eek:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

nice. have you seen the cdps breeding yet? i heard it was pretty easy.
get some stems, that should fill the void in no time.

hahaha. the gator nation is ALL around you. its easier to just give in. resistance is futile


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

pandjpudge said:


> Hikari Algae chips and Marineland Bio Blend Bottom Feeder is what I give mine. They've also been fed Nori but I'm not sure of they like that or not.I haven't tried blanched veggies yet but will soon enough. You buy some food or else they'll starve to death.


really i gave them the algae chips and they wont touch it. i wonder how they are surviving?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

hmmm good question...but they will eventually take to the chips. Mine didn't at first but now they know it's food. They watch my cories carefully if they are very active my Otos know there is food and will go investigate.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> nice. have you seen the cdps breeding yet? i heard it was pretty easy.
> get some stems, that should fill the void in no time.
> 
> hahaha. the gator nation is ALL around you. its easier to just give in. resistance is futile


I haven't seen them breeding if they are. I know every now and then the males will start circling/fighting other than that nothing.

I can't find any plants locally right now and I'm waiting for the weather to be warmer before I start buying plants again.

I'll never give up...


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

3 out 22 shots that weren't blurry...these guys move too much lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

it doesnt look like dwarf hairgrass... the blades are too wide. whered you get it from? i want some


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

chris127 said:


> it doesnt look like dwarf hairgrass... the blades are too wide. whered you get it from? i want some


I bought them from aquariumplants.com and they better be dwarf hairgrass cause that's what I paid for. I bought 2 pots worth...shipping is a killer though. But in the end I got what I wanted so it's worth it I guess...


----------



## Adhlc (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful tank! Do you dose with anything?


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm fairly certain the plant in the pics on page 5 are not Dwarf Hairgrass. I've grown a few carpets of the stuff (have it in my tank currently) and the blades on that plant are too thick. Maybe Brazilian chain swords? Hard to tell until it starts to spread and you see what the growth "patterns" are like, but I seriously doubt it's DHG.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Adhlc said:


> Beautiful tank! Do you dose with anything?


I put in flourish tabs 2 to 3 weeks ago that is it. I change roughly 50% of the water every week.



jargonchipmunk said:


> I'm fairly certain the plant in the pics on page 5 are not Dwarf Hairgrass. I've grown a few carpets of the stuff (have it in my tank currently) and the blades on that plant are too thick. Maybe Brazilian chain swords? Hard to tell until it starts to spread and you see what the growth "patterns" are like, but I seriously doubt it's DHG.


I bought hair grass so I assume it is what I paid for especially coming from a big online place like aquariumplants.com. I will be a very unhappy person if I paid for one thing and got another.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

snap some pics when it sends a few runners out in the tank. That'll maek plant id a bit easier. As it looks in the pic, I don't think DHG, but the scale might be skewed.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i wouldnt trust big places to name their plants right  but if you dont want it i'll be glad to buy it off you


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I guess I'll wait it out and see what it grows into. Is really that hard to get some hair grass these days? Seems like just about everyone is hunting for it but no one has it and I hate how every plant retailer has like the same default pictures.

I might post up more pictures this weekend...


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Nothing new just took some shots of the "jungle"


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

That's um quite a big light you've got there

the left side looks awesome! The right side however...lol. Is that Ludwigia Repens that's growing leggy?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> That's um quite a big light you've got there
> 
> the left side looks awesome! The right side however...lol. Is that Ludwigia Repens that's growing leggy?


thanks...that is what I get for not buying a new ballast and having a spare 36" laying around.

I have no clue what that plant is I bought it as "scarlet temple". It grows really slow and been moved around a few times so it really doesn't like me too much.


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

nice its a jungle. love the light lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol...go big or go home right? I should've turned on the other bulb for more light!

No time to figure out what plants for the right side. There is plenty of room in the back with the Rotala and Aponogeton as of right now.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Did some researching and found that the "dwarf hair grass" that I bought is actually microsword (Lilaeopsis novae-zealandiae) from what I can tell. Believe it or but I'll be adding more plants to the jungle in the near future.

I pulled out the small piece of driftwood that split the crypt and it freed up some more room for the time being. Picture will be posted tom after the tank gets cleaned out and possible slight rearrange.


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

nice jungle!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Here are the pics! I tried taking pictures of the CPDs but they were EXTREMELY active today so nothing but blurs. I also switched up 1 on my 6700K bulbs for a 10,000K. I fired up both my 10K and the 6.7K for the photo shoot.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Forgot one...I love the water rippling in this one.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I no longer have any more java ferns...sold them to H82LOS3 along with a few other plants in the tank. Now the back is naked...hopefully that will be filled in once I trade my C. retrospiralis. 

Not much has changed so no picture update this time


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

^^^ Love the tank matt!!

Thanks again for the plants and lightning fast shipment


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks! 

You're welcome man..hey I just packaged it and brought it to USPS. They did the rest so shout out to USPS lol.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

berries anyone?








monster shrimp








CPDs


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

small update:

I found some baby Crypts are looking to look a lot like C. retrospiralis! I still have one on hold for Sunset Hygro and I'm not sure what I am going to do with the rest of them. I'm rather excited to see them spread.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

nice and healthy little jungle, congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been busy with school and haven't updated in awhile. Nothing really new with the tank other than needing a glass scrape.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

long time no update...nothing really new. Welcome to the jungle folks...


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

I love the wild English garden look! Great growth and color on those plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice! i really enjoy the dense green jungle effect in this tank. sorry if i missed it: do you know the species for the largest crypt?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

jfrank85 said:


> I love the wild English garden look! Great growth and color on those plants.


thanks I like the hands off approach to my tank, just let everything grow and pull plants out when needed.



hydrophyte said:


> nice! i really enjoy the dense green jungle effect in this tank. sorry if i missed it: do you know the species for the largest crypt?


the largest crypt is retrospiralis


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

i LOVE ur tank matt, keep it up!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the bushy crypts. Can you post a FTS pls?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> I love the bushy crypts. Can you post a FTS pls?


sorry for the late response but what does FTS mean? I sometimes forget to swing into these boards to check what is going on.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

FTS= Front tank shot or Full tank shot

Great tank!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll snap up some pictures tom after I do a WC


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Tried my best to capture the tank as a whole. Crypts are taking over the whole tank lol


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I bet those CPDs love it in there with all the hiding places you've got.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes they love it and it is funny to watch them "hunt" for food. They will come out of crypts and go into a feeding frenzy especially for some bloodworms.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

My CPDs were really active before lights out today so I tried to snap some pics. I need to re-tie the moss down. Enjoy the blurry pics lol...oh also cleared out part of jungle more pics to come later.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

the moss looks great and those sdps look amazing!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> the moss looks great and those sdps look amazing!


Thanks roud:

Here are some more pics from today before lights out.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

new pics taken today


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

some more


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

all the rcs and galaxy and everything look fantastic!!!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, that crypt has taken over! and i like the population of shrimp and cpds. they look awesome.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

jinsei888 said:


> all the rcs and galaxy and everything look fantastic!!!


Thank you! 



monkeyruler90 said:


> wow, that crypt has taken over! and i like the population of shrimp and cpds. they look awesome.


I just cleared out a good number of Crypts roughly 15 of various sizes like 3 or so weeks ago. So it was much worse then lol


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

That crypt is awesome. Does the fish bother the crs? I want to add some but not sure if my cardinals and glowlights will feast on them.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> That crypt is awesome. Does the fish bother the crs? I want to add some but not sure if my cardinals and glowlights will feast on them.


It's a cluster of crypts actually they just fused into one. Everyone lives together pretty well. The shrimp can hold their own and don't really fear the fish. I don't know if those fish can be trusted with shrimp.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought I would try something different and record my CPDs instead of trying to take a picture of them.









Also since I normally get a few comments about the crypts...I will be harvesting some soon if anyone is interested?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Next* batch of rather large Crypt Wendtii is ready to be harvested if anyone is interested*. Other than that nothing special going on with the tank. I plan on buying some more fish not sure which fish probably some more CPDs, otos and may be some Pygmy cory.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool pics man! Those crypts are unreal. 

What should I be feeding my CRS that might be available at most stores?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Cool pics man! Those crypts are unreal.
> 
> What should I be feeding my CRS that might be available at most stores?


Sorry for the delayed response but I feed mine a variety of foods. Their favorites by far is algae chips and frozen bloodworms by Hikari. They also eat Omega One Veggie flakes, Omega One Color Enhancing flakes,Omega one tubifex worms, Hikari frozen Baby Brine and Hikari frozen Daphnia.

So much easier to feed the whole tank instead of just them lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

So many shrimps gathered in one spot I wonder why? hmmmm lol...


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Haven't updated in awhile and here it is as of today. Over grown and dense to the max lol





[/QUOTE]


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Just got a D90 and snapped a few pics


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Took some pics today not my best but better than none


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow! That's a ton of plants. It looks awesome! :icon_mrgr


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

holy moly dude! that crypt is crazy big.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol I haven't pulled any plants in ages and just let things grow wild as you can tell. I need to clear some out soon...a harvest is long over due. Plus I need to push more tabs in since I can't see any more dark spots.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Feel free to send excess plants my way!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol I got plenty to go around but won't be able to get any out until 2 or so weeks. I'm swamped...

I have a bunch of wendtii and a few retro that needs to go lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Been busy so haven't updated much but had time to snap a picture. Not much going on since the water was changed that day.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I bet the whole substrate is taken over by its roots


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, there's hardly any room for fish with that massive bunch of crypts in there. Looks awesome :thumbsup: It's really cool to see how big those bunches of crypts can get.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

ridiculous. i like it. what kind of root tabs?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow I bet the whole substrate is taken over by its roots


Yes it is! Looks really neat especially where the roots are darkened because of the tabs.



CL said:


> Wow, there's hardly any room for fish with that massive bunch of crypts in there. Looks awesome :thumbsup: It's really cool to see how big those bunches of crypts can get.


My CPDs love the cover but I hate not seeing them so hopefully getting more will solve that issue.



albirdy said:


> ridiculous. i like it. what kind of root tabs?


Lack of harvesting will give you the same results lol. I'm using Seachem Flourish tabs lots of them:hihi:. I encircle my crypts with it since I can't access the middle anymore.

I'll try to snap some more pictures tonight and lure out the fish with some frozen bloodworms


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

my hard workers









CPD


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Took some pics today...moved a plant and retabbed the roots. Next step is a trim/harvest on plants and get some new fish. No shots of the CPDs even tried to lure them out with food and no go


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

some new additions to the tank


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Tried something different today and used my Tokina 11-16. I'm trying to figure out what to do with the right side. I need to find a plant to replace the current one


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

New pictures from today


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice forest!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks! I'm going to scale it back a bit soon it is super dense


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

New pics since I pulled the jungle










Young CPD compare that to the older ones zooming by









I believe a male Zebra


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Great looking fish!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Pandjpudge's 20 Gal*

I would love to get some of the crypt retro next time you pull

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

rasbora said:


> Great looking fish!


Thanks! roud:



problemman said:


> I would love to get some of the crypt retro next time you pull
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


pm'd


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Pandjpudge's 20 Gal*

Have your cpd's breed? Do you plan to try and breed them?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> Have your cpd's breed? Do you plan to try and breed them?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm trying to breed them but I'm not sure if they are breeding or not. I have not seen any fry since having the older CPDs.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Trimmed and traded some plants...results aren't pretty but I'll deal until I can get some time to fix everything. I'll take more pictures once the tank is tidy again

Also lost my last oto last week so I'll be hunting around locally to get a group to give a home to.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Tank Update 10/2/10

Plants:

Ozelot sword
Echinodorus tenellus
Crypt Wendtii
Crypt retrospiralis
Java Moss
Java Fern
Anubias
anubias petite
Rotala 
Dwarf Sagittaria
Bolbitis 

Fish:

Peppered Cory
Celestial pearl danio
Danio erythromicron / Microrasbora erythromicron 

Shrimp:

Red Cherry


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

took some pics 

Left









Front









Right


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

MASSIVE Jungle you got there.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks! The fish and shrimp love the jungle it's a great playground for them and that is the result of 2 harvests believe it or not lol.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

How are the plants we traded working out?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Everything seems to be settling in and growing! 

How are plants I sent? Don't know how I had that many plants in a 20 gallon lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Got my snails in today! These guys are neat and I even got a bonus nerite. I think it's an olive version? They came in various sizes from small to big, so I divided them out into teams. Groups of 2 on the left,right and back glass and the rest on the front glass. For snails I think they can move around rather quick.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Love these guys yet I don't have any at the moment...another thing to add to my list.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> Love these guys yet I don't have any at the moment...another thing to add to my list.


I think everyone should get some now! Now I have another reason to stare at my tank lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Me too I got a female blue ram today


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

snail watch day 2


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Nifty nifty. Do they have horns on them?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes if you look at the first 2 pictures you can see the horns and the 3rd one is bit harder to see but the smaller one has horns. I don't have a macro lens so it hard to get close enough for me to focus on them. I'll try again with my zoom lens and see if that is any better


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey if I can see them with my eyes your fine lol


----------



## McGillicutty (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't recall seeing this mentioned in any earlier posts but are you using plain sand as your substrate? And are you still CO2 free other than what the fauna give off?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Good question I need to know this two


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

McGillicutty said:


> I don't recall seeing this mentioned in any earlier posts but are you using plain sand as your substrate? And are you still CO2 free other than what the fauna give off?





problemman said:


> Good question I need to know this two


I use plain ol' pool filter sand with Seachem Flourish tabs inserted more than the recommended specs from Seachem. 

I do not use any form of CO2 injection. Pretty basic :thumbsup:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Cool


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I just tend to let things grow wild and don't harvest until it gets crazy.

Another thing is I change about 50% or more weekly if that helps any?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Busted out my zoom lens today and snapped some pictures. I swear lighting is probably easier to capture than my fish.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

That sword looks great how are the other plants?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Everything is growing pretty well! Just waiting for it to fill in lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't remember what I sent other then the swords


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

3 anubias, a bunch of Echinodorus tenellus, bolbitis...I think that rounds everything up

The anubias and bolbitis is hidden in the pictures but they are all growing slowly but surely


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Good to here I call dibs on next trimmings lol got a new tank to plant and yours are what I'm looking to stock the heck our of


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol You got it! I haven't noticed much growth spurts in the crypts yet so I don't know when the next harvest is. Just how many tanks do you have?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol I'm at 2 up and running but soon 6 I'm getting into breeding and still love display tanks.just wish it was easier to breed and harvest young in a fully planted lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

New lens (Tokina 100mm) test shots using manual mode with manual focus. More pictures to come this weekend after I clean the tank a bit.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So jealous! Great pics


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

Love the photos, Great amount of detail caught!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I tried to lure out all my fish but they didn't want to play today. Once I tidy up the tank...I'll post more macros and a full tank shot.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

A few more macro from today...a full tank shot I'll get tom


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice looking pics. It's awesome that you have kept this journal going for a couple years. And...that is a whole bunch of wendtii.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks! I had no idea the wendtii would establish itself so well especially being a "slow" grower. I had to adjust the look of the tank around the wendtii so I wouldn't uproot the whole tank. At one point I wanted to sell everything off because I was bored with the tank but now I really want to keep it going as long as I can.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

How bout some pics of the ozolet sword....and when is the full tank shot coming? Lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll make sure I'll get the sword and the full tank shot. I didn't feel like switching lenses since I'm trying to adjust to the macro lol. 

I'll check back in the morning for any other requests lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

As promised a full tank shot


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Great spot of that shrimp! Contest worthy!

The ozolet sword looks great!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks! It took me about 30 minutes or so to set up and capture the shrimp hiding out in the hole. It took many shots and those were the best I could do. 

The sword is growing, every couple of days I see a new leaf popping up. Everything else is growing and doing well but the bolbitis. It is growing SLOWLY


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Its a slow grower lol took me two years to get the size I have now! Ugh but that's what I get for non co 2 lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

really? I didn't know it grew that slow lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well if you get co2 then bam! You got growth lol


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

lush growth from the start , how often you use Seachem Flourish tabs ?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

When he remembers! Lmao


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

limz_777 said:


> lush growth from the start , how often you use Seachem Flourish tabs ?


To be honest I look at how dark my layers of sand is for a gauge. If it's light...time to put in more tabs like I did this weekend lol. But its every couple of months at one point I wasn't using any at all :icon_eek:



problemman said:


> Well if you get co2 then bam! You got growth lol


eh I'm staying low tech until I get a bigger tank 



problemman said:


> When he remembers! Lmao


lol not true I have a very scientific way to judge see above!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

pandjpudge said:


> To be honest I look at how dark my layers of sand is for a gauge. If it's light...time to put in more tabs like I did this weekend lol. But its every couple of months at one point I wasn't using any at all :icon_eek:


Lol some judgment! Guess its good


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Borrowed a flash and snapped some pics...I still need to get the hang of off camera flash. My flash wont be here till sometime in mid december if I'm lucky


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I have a problem...I'm running out of room in the tank! The only thing I can do is remove the driftwood but I like it plus its a good home for the shrimps. Blah don't know what to do next. If I replace the wood it's going to take forever since I'm super picky and the local selection is meh.

Still waiting on the stupid flash as well...I hope it'll be in my hands before the holidays. Wasn't too composed for the first two picture thats why its crooked lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I know this isn't what you would prob wasn't to do but why not move the crypt wendtii after thinning it to the back right to open your tank up a bit?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I could prob use some anyway


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Moving the wendtii really isnt an option since that would pretty much uproot the whole tank. The wendtii is actually thinned out even though it doesn't look it and the fish have made a home out of that area.

Problem is the base is wide and takes up space. So I need to find something that isn't wide and I should be fine. Easier said than done being how picky I am lol

Actually I don't have little to nothing to harvest at the moment but it's getting there. Plus I lack heat packs to send it up north. Once weather warms up you still have first dibs!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess I'm not understanding what you are wanting to do then?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol I don't even know what I'm going to do. I'm just going to let it sit at the moment until I can go look for smaller pieces of driftwood.

The easiest thing to do is just get another tank but that really isnt an option either


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

News flash ditch this tank and get a 29...tall and longer.....switch it all over to that! BAM!


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

pandjpudge said:


> lol I don't even know what I'm going to do. I'm just going to let it sit at the moment until I can go look for smaller pieces of driftwood.
> 
> The easiest thing to do is just get another tank but that really isnt an option either


Whatever happen to saltwater tank that u gonna set up? or discus tank? 

Btw matt hook me up with ur beautiful shrimp please!! lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

H82LOS3 said:


> Whatever happen to saltwater tank that u gonna set up? or discus tank?
> 
> Btw matt hook me up with ur beautiful shrimp please!! lol


lol I'll tell you what happened to those plans...they're put on hold. I've been messing with the car a bit and my interest in photography has grown. I recently upgraded my brake rotors and pads plus bought some camera gear. So that doesn't leave me much of a budget to work with sadly


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Got a quick second to snap some pictures...still trying to learn the new flash (yes it finally came) and Adobe lightroom. Used the macro lens for these shots. I have more but they need to be touched up so enjoy these two lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Great job


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Some quick snaps...First is the my prize for my shrimp pic. I tried out the chips and its a hit with the shrimps. The best part is that the fish show no interest in it so the shrimp can swarm and eat in peace. Next time I'll do a behind the scene of how I shoot just for kicks


































































































Bonus: A cichlid pond in Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Love the cichlid pond! And the shrimp look extremely happy!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

stunning pictures =) and yes i agree with problemman those shrimp must be really happy
great job!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks it was one of many ponds there...sad part was I couldn't compose well enough so I only got one good shot because of crowds. Next time I'll be ready.

I think they equally love Hikari and the new stuff but the difference is that they can eat in peace without being bull rushed from cories


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol got to love the cories!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Yup my tank clowns! Next thing to do is find the perfect piece of driftwood and wait for warm weather for harvesting. lol barely any swimming room for everyone but the shrimps


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you like this one?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Those look rather big! I'm trying to find something rooty or branchy that will be put into the back corner of the tank and leans on the glass.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Its thin as hell though lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> Its thin as hell though lol


Thanks but its not what I'm looking for


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Behind the scenes on how I get my macro shots...the other half is patience lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm so mad your rotala that I have you looks that good! Whay do you do for them?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Nothing special just left to grow on its own. It might be sitting on a plant tab or in the general area lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Adding a root tab now lol


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice tank! Do you breed your shrimp? If so, do you have the "breeding tubes" in there?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

JEden8 said:


> Very nice tank! Do you breed your shrimp? If so, do you have the "breeding tubes" in there?


they breed themselves lol but I don't use any breeding tubes. The dense cover provides enough shelter for them plus I don't sell my shrimp. It would the biggest pain to get them out the tank anyways :icon_lol:. If I were selling I would set up a bare tank with those tubes


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

pandjpudge said:


> they breed themselves lol but I don't use any breeding tubes. The dense cover provides enough shelter for them plus I don't sell my shrimp. It would the biggest pain to get them out the tank anyways :icon_lol:. If I were selling I would set up a bare tank with those tubes


Gotcha. I just purchased some Cherry Shrimp so I was debating on if I should get those or not. I know they don't breed as much as CRS but still would like to see how it goes.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

JEden8 said:


> Gotcha. I just purchased some Cherry Shrimp so I was debating on if I should get those or not. I know they don't breed as much as CRS but still would like to see how it goes.


I started off with just 20 and lost some in the beginning. So what you see is the descendants of what was of the original 20. If you have cover I wouldn't worry about themroud:


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Took some pictures...no full tank shot because it's a mess in there. May be later this week I'll have some up. Nothing has really changed just over grown as usual lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Love your fish


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks! I want a billion of them lol...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

thats why you need a bigger tank lol then its less maintenance and more fish lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

phst why do a tank when you can do a pond lol!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

EXACTLY!!!!!! planning to do a outside water bin this year to maybe raise a few fish in


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

So Pandjpudge, for the past two years I've been on this forum I've never noticed that you had a journal on here. But man your tank looks great, I LOVE your crypts man!
Go Louisiana haha!
-Pianofish


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

pianofish said:


> So Pandjpudge, for the past two years I've been on this forum I've never noticed that you had a journal on here. But man your tank looks great, I LOVE your crypts man!
> Go Louisiana haha!
> -Pianofish


haha I don't post often just when I take pictures and comment here and there. I mainly lurk around...same goes with SELAS. My thread is copy and paste for the most part 

Thanks! Never really thought I would get so many comments over the years about the crypts. Guess I'm doing something right :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ya your providing steroids lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol busted...thats my other part of the formula that I didn't tell you guys


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what do i win? lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

a cookie just pay shipping lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

lmao


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Small update: I placed an order for some liquid supplement :bounce::bounce:. Let's see if I can get the jungle going nuts again. Also will switch bulbs around when the stuff comes. 

Once weather is warm again I'll be looking for more cherries to add to the genetic pool. Along with harvesting plants:biggrin:


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll trade you cherries for some plants? 
Gimme a few weeks though. I've just now got a few berried ones and a buncha saddled and maybe we can swap a few. I'll also trade you some different crypt species if you'd like too.
Lemme know,
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

pianofish said:


> I'll trade you cherries for some plants?
> Gimme a few weeks though. I've just now got a few berried ones and a buncha saddled and maybe we can swap a few. I'll also trade you some different crypt species if you'd like too.
> Lemme know,
> Your pal,
> Pianofish


sounds good...I need time as well to see what can be harvested. We can talk in a couple of weeks


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Pmed ya


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

mini update: 

-purchased some manzanita today from the sns 
-still waiting on fertz
[STRIKE]-no luck finding regular tigers :angryfire:icon_frow[/STRIKE]

*edit* regular tigers have been purchased from the sns:bounce:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Write I missed the update. Glad you found them! I'm excited to see the driftwood


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

We want pics matt!! post it now maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> Write I missed the update. Glad you found them! I'm excited to see the driftwood


I bought from PC1 #7362



H82LOS3 said:


> We want pics matt!! post it now maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan lol


lol no pictures until everything comes in then the fun begins. Where are your pics?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice piece! In getting something from him as well.can't remember the numbers but I know they are branchy


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> Nice piece! In getting something from him as well.can't remember the numbers but I know they are branchy


lol which tank is this going into?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ifk its just to have if I want to switch it up lol I liked then so I grabbed then while I could. Where did you get your shrimp from?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought them from Cardinal Tetra here in the sns. Everyone else didn't have any yet I saw so many threads for blue tigers. I guess there is no appeal for regular tigers or everyone is just buying them up as they come? Yet cbs/crs are so easy to find this makes very little sense lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Supply and demand bud!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol I know...but is it cause no one is cranking them out like crs? or demand isn't there because there are so many options? Oh well I found them!!!!!!!!!!!!

everything is on the way...woot!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Because the orange eye blues are the it thing and crs are popular too


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

fertz have arrived and there was a small leak or something. There was liquid when I was unpacking. 

I hope the rest arrives this weekend!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Tigers all arrived safe and sound! Something was going on in the water today, everything was crazy active. All my fish were swimming openly and showing off, while my shrimps were zooming across the tank.

The pictures aren't my best so forgive me for being a bit too excited.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Those guys will look much better in about a month. Tigers don't really color up and fully develop their stripes until they mature.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Those guys will look much better in about a month. Tigers don't really color up and fully develop their stripes until they mature.


I can't waitroud:.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Shrimp look great pand!


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

I was wondering if the CPDs and the Microrasbora erythromicron had crossbred for you yet. The crosses look cool, they really need to reclassify the EDR as the danio it is sometime unless they have and I just haven't caught wind of it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Rion what do they look like?


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

huh I had found a video on youtube at one time but it seems all I can find is a picture of one.the video one actuall had more of the bars of the Microrasbora erythromicron but with the spotting of the CPD.

Picture Link


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I think they are ugly lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Rion said:


> I was wondering if the CPDs and the Microrasbora erythromicron had crossbred for you yet. The crosses look cool, they really need to reclassify the EDR as the danio it is sometime unless they have and I just haven't caught wind of it.


No cross breeding that I'm aware of. They group together but only really associate with each species.



problemman said:


> I think they are ugly lol


I agree...they look rather odd

Tiger watch day 1....0 spotted


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You will see them soon they will venture when comfy


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

pandjpudge said:


> No cross breeding that I'm aware of. They group together but only really associate with each species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your tigers all disappeared? :O

The do have camouflage stripes so they are probably still there. Remember that they can't deal with warm water as well as cherries and will become inactive but they can tolerate temps into the mid 80s during summer and not die. I keep my tank around 74 degrees, pH 6.5, KH 4, GH 8.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> You will see them soon they will venture when comfy


I hope so



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Your tigers all disappeared? :O
> 
> The do have camouflage stripes so they are probably still there. Remember that they can't deal with warm water as well as cherries and will become inactive but they can tolerate temps into the mid 80s during summer and not die. I keep my tank around 74 degrees, pH 6.5, KH 4, GH 8.


When I put them in the tank they were FLYING around the tank. I haven't seen any today but they could be anywhere in my dense jungle. I'll continue my tiger watch...


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Switched out bulbs from 10,000K to 8800K and added liquid fertz during the water change.

No tigers spotted:frown: probably all gone

still waiting on wood to redo the tank


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

they tend to hide , its quite hard to see them in a heavy planted tank


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I really hope they are in the jungles cause they are really cool.

I got my last package and the wood arrived. I'll take pictures of it before I redo the tank this weekend...may be lol

*ediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit* 2 TIGERS SPOTTED ALIVE lol


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

pandjpudge said:


> I bought from PC1 #7362
> 
> 
> 
> lol no pictures until everything comes in then the fun begins. Where are your pics?


Check clubrsx website NOW! Btw nice tigers


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol Thanks Gemma...you're one sneaky guy! I was wondering when you would post pictures


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright I finally had some time to unbox and snap some pictures of my new wood. Not every piece will go in but I'll be sure to at least try lol.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Great news! This happened with me and some rainbow shrimp. The ones I got were clear juveniles and were rather small too. I dumped them in and didn't see them for over month. I just kept on feeding everyday and hoping that the fish didn't get them. About a month later I saw 3 all at once picking through some mossy driftwood after no sitings all that time.



pandjpudge said:


> I really hope they are in the jungles cause they are really cool.
> 
> I got my last package and the wood arrived. I'll take pictures of it before I redo the tank this weekend...may be lol
> 
> *ediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit* 2 TIGERS SPOTTED ALIVE lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I spotted some today as well! One was feeding and pushing its way against a horde of cherries and another was roaming around in what I call my "cherry tree" driftwood. I hope the rest are still somewhere in the tank.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

That's some nice wood bud! Lol which piece you using?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I like the second one for sure in that position. 3 and 4 is a toss up for the left side of the tank. Where I'm finding all this room I have no idea lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Welcome to my life lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

At least you have a bigger tank and more than one tank. So you have a bit more options than I do unless I get another tank.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

ANOTHER TANK! WHAT AN IDEA! 

I personally think 1 & 2 will compliment each other better...idk why but I do


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Man that mass of Crypt is amazing! i wish mine would get that big. it always melts off leaves when it starts to get a good size.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

WeedCali said:


> Man that mass of Crypt is amazing! i wish mine would get that big. it always melts off leaves when it starts to get a good size.


Thanks! Mine just grow and I'm not sure what to tell you about the melting. 

Mini update: I took out my old driftwood and added two of the new pieces. I put one on each side of the tank and now just waiting for them so sink. Phase 1 completed then phase 2 will commence once the wood was settled. Then I can start pulling and trimming. 

Also spotted my tigers roaming about


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Everything sank and it looks like I need to clear out a lot of plants. I think the rotola needs to be pulled and taken out completely. That'll give more room for the sword to grow and I'll move some micro sword to fill in that barren area once occupied. Also need to figure out where to place some small pieces of petite nana I got floating around. Another thing I need to figure out is where to put my moss.

Yes I know...this post is worthless without pictures and I'll get those tom.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Finally worked on the tank a bit this weekend and just started pulling and slicing the jungle apart. I actually didn't do much...cut the rotola down to size, pulled some random crypts and moved the sword into another spot.

FTS









left









right


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmmm some marsilea would look awesome in here!


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

Those crypts are amazing.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

farmhand said:


> Those crypts are amazing.


Thanks! They've been in my tank for awhile.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

tigers roaming the tank!


Untitled by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr
Untitled by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr
Untitled by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yay tigers!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

now if they start berrying up I will be super excited! But I'm extremely happy just to see them around the tank. I want more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just can't afford it lol


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

It's like a forest in the middle!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Ben. said:


> It's like a forest in the middle!


lol it sure is! I try to thin it out from time to time


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm very glad the tigers survived especially since they breed much slower than my crazy blue pearls.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

mini update: got some new plants and 25 more tigers

pictures may be this weekend


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You got them planted already?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Negative still floating lol I'm going to mess with it when I do a water change


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Cool


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Checked on my tank to see how everything was doing and noticed.....a BERRIED tiger


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Spotted some baby snails and they didn't look like the typical pond snails at the moment. I really don't know where they came from since I dip all the recent plants unless I didn't do it well enough? I'll just wait it out and see what they are...right now they are pretty much transparent with dark specs on the shell


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ramhorns! I like those ones...they will turn silver blue shelled. Get some assasins if they bother you or send them to me


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I assume you had them since you're the last person I got plants from? I'll probably just crush them next time I see them since they are TINY


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Aw boo!


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

THe crypts are cool! move them to one side tho haha it would be cooler to have room to swim


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> Aw boo!


Lol only enough room for nerites



TwoStrokeKing said:


> THe crypts are cool! move them to one side tho haha it would be cooler to have room to swim


Thanks! But there is no way to relocate the crypts without major uprooting. I need to do some more pulling soon though. That'll free up space

I took pictures tonight but I'm having a hard time getting them uploaded because my laptop is being difficult lately. I think they are worth the wait thoughroud:


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

the only picture that would upload for some reason:firemad::thumbsdow:deadhorse. The router/laptop been acting strange 


DSC_9282 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

DSC_9267 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_9271 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_9273 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_9274 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_9275 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_9276 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_9285 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Full tank shot 4/26/11 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_9265 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Checked on the tank as usual and spotted a berried tiger! Hopefully I can find her again this weekend to snap some pictures of her.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I took some pictures tonight and recorded my first video since having this camera. Pictures to come I just have to edit them so enjoy the short video in the mean time

http://www.flickr.com/photos/findtheapex/5763808922/


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey pandjpudge, do your CPD's ever breed for you?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

negative I have seen no fry :icon_frow


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Here are the pictures...some plants will be for sale soon.


"Full Tank Shot" by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_0103 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_0110 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_0113 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_0117 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_0139 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_0143 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_0148 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I seriously need to clear out my jungle ASAP


DSC_1743 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Tank is going through some changes. I will post pictures soon so please stay tuned!

-adding some new cherries to my current genetic pool
-clearing out the jungle 
-adding new fish (secret until it actually happens)
-raising 2 baby fish found today (either cpd or emerald or hybrids?!?!? too early to tell)
-adding new plants/moving some around


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

LOL you might have more fry in that jungle. Did the tigers manage to reproduce? They're always a tiny bit more finicky than my cherries, yellows, blue pearls, etc when I dose too much.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> LOL you might have more fry in that jungle. Did the tigers manage to reproduce? They're always a tiny bit more finicky than my cherries, yellows, blue pearls, etc when I dose too much.


I found these fry in what open water I have lol. I hope more will show up cause it would be interesting to see what these will grow into.

As for tigers, I really don't know if they have reproduced or not. I've seen berries but no actual young tigers. May be they are still developing their strips? Sometimes my cherries will trick me into thinking I have young tigers lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

took some pictures of the fry or attempted to take pictures


DSC_2622 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2624 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2628 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

HUGEEEEEEEEEEE UPDATE! No full tank shot yet so just enjoy these for the time being



DSC_2670 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2675 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2682 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2685 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2686 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2687 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2689 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2692 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2693 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2694 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2695 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2697 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2701 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## WaveSurfer (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice photos! How did you manage to take such clear photos of the swimming fish?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I used my macro lens and used a flash off shoe to freeze the fish. They weren't swimming too fast today but flash really helps.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

FREAKIN' AWESOME TANK!!!:drool::drool::drool:

I just read the whole 23 pages of this post and all I can say is GOOD GOD!!! I can't believe the success You have had with no Co2 and Minimal ferts!!! The growth is amazing, and the fish are BEAUTIFUL!!! The perfect fish for this tank fr sure!!! And now with the Scarlet Badis too, They are the cherry on the top!

A few questions I have are, what wattages are the bulbs you are using? Also what kelvin bulbs do Ya have on the tank now? What are the specs on the water You use? Lastly how long is the Photo period for the tank?

Keep up the AWESOME Work, and I can't wait to see more of Your GREAT PICS TOO!!!!

Drewroud:


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Drew!

I'm currently running a 96w 8800k bulb for 11 hours a day. Before that was 6500k or 10,000k for the same hours. I just use water out the tap, nothing special.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow that is a lot of light with no Co2! I wouldn't think that would work to read what people wright in mags and books, BUT it is working for you, so I guess proof is in the pudding!!

How hard is Yall's water over there? Here in Central Texas it is LIQUID ROCK!! VERY HARD at least 18* KH, with a PH of 8.2-8.4! 

Thanks for sharing your AWESOME TANK!!!
Drew


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol my tank is freakish and defies everything I have read as well. Wendtii is supposed to grow slow right? Mine grow fast and they spread through out my tank. This is a picture of my recent pulling.










To be honest I haven't checked the hardness of the water in a long, long, long time. PH is somewhere around 7.5 Thanks for checking out my tank! Stay tune for more updates. I need to learn how to edit the thread's title.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Full tank shot 7/23/11 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Close up of right side, you can tell I cleared out a lot of space.

DSC_2736 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

not the best pictures but I caught my berried tiger upfront today so I had to snap some pictures.



Tiger Mom by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Tiger Mom by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Tiger Mom by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Pulled out the camera to snapped some more pictures,enjoy!


Stars in the Night Sky by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Cherry Pickin' by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

In the Shade by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Untitled by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Untitled by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Untitled by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

On the Hunt by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Young Tiger Shrimp by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Hunting by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Java Moss by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Young Scarlet Badis by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Young Scarlet Badis by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful shots, tank and animals


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Some pics, the tank is a mess and the jungle is getting out of control again. time for another pulling! Who needs plants?


Bright Red by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Buddies by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Perched by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Peppered Cory by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great shots


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

took some quick snaps today, not perfect but good enough


Big Badis by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Emeral and Celestial Pearl by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Shade by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Yawn by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

The Jungle 10/23/11 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

The Jungle 10/23/11 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Please Feed Me! by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Nom Time by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_4973 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_4980 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

The Set Up by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow that is a mass of crypts right there!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol that it is! But should be less dense soon, it actually looks worse in person. It's super dense


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

It's good to see that the tigers are still alive and well. Did they ever reproduce for you?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I believe I have a young tiger or two somewhere in the jungle. If I can find one I'll try to photograph them. Sometimes its hard to tell between a cherry with "stripes" and a real tiger. More often its just a cherry but I know there is some young tigers in there lol


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Did you ever find out what kind of fry those were? They looked like CPD fry.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Rion said:


> Did you ever find out what kind of fry those were? They looked like CPD fry.


sadly I did not, I lost the fry a week later


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Not my best work but some new shots


DSC_5590 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_5588 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_5587 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_5576 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_5571 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_5568 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_5565 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Spotty by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Oxygen by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

In the Spotlight by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Bubbles by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Great looking pictures! I love the little guy in the first one from 11-30. Crypts sure do look healthy too :thumbsup:


----------



## flipside25 (Jun 29, 2011)

how do you get your camera to focus so well on your fish I can never catch them, and their always blurry. I have a nikon p500 too!!!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed response, I've been busy and haven't had a chance check the board.



CL said:


> Great looking pictures! I love the little guy in the first one from 11-30. Crypts sure do look healthy too :thumbsup:


Thank you! 



flipside25 said:


> how do you get your camera to focus so well on your fish I can never catch them, and their always blurry. I have a nikon p500 too!!!


I manually focus my macro lens and use speed lights to stop the motion. You can see my light set up in an earlier posting.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow such amazing photo's! Love the tank! So beautiful!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Well the tank took a dive recently, I lost all my Scarlet Badis and losing shrimp. Have yet to figure out the problem and this saddens me. I pretty much lost my colony of cherries and I have yet to see any tigers. 

The tank will most likely get a restructured in the near future. The jungle will be thinned out/rearranged a bit for sure

Here are some pictures of what's left of my tank.

DSC_6804 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_6787 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_6798 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_6793 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_6791 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

well some rather upsetting news.....

I came home to a nearly crashed tank. I found 2 out of 3 cories dead, what's left of my shrimp colony dead, nerites dead. The rest of the tank is not doing well.

Did the usual tests and everything came up ok. Everything was normal last night before I went to sleep.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is my tank before the remodel. Currently in the process of gathering supplies to get this rebuilt. 


System Crash by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Where did you get those fish in picture DSC_6798 and DSC_6793? They look like minnows or shades to me. I always wanted some sort of native fish.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

98 is a cpd and 93 is a emerald dwarf rasbora. Pretty common fishes these days that a lot of our vendors have here on pt. If you can't find them I got other sources if needed just let me know.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Picked some two amanos and 6 zebra nerites (no pictures taken). My Badis was being very photogenic today so I took a BUNCH of him lol.


Amano Shrimp by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Amano Shrimp by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Skilled Hunter by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

What Are You Lookin At? by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Spotted Something by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Searching by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Amano Close Up by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Tail End by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Cleaning by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Exploring The New Home by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Seeing Over His Kingdom by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

His Turf by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Was waiting on these so I can start the rebuild


Box of Stones by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you got some GREAT shots of the shrimp


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Remodel pics taken with a waterproof p&s so I can document and work instead of the dslr


Before the remodel by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Directly After the remodel by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Hours Later by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

New Plants by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Narrow Java Fern by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Stone by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

In Tank Shot by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Roots by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Bucket O' Crypts by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Minor update:

-added more nerites to the tank (+1 zebra,+5 tri color and +5 horned)
-tank is still a mess'
-dwarf cory cats will be the next to be ordered/added along with may be some more plants
-lights will be soon upgraded from PC to custom LEDS
-looking for additional fish to add besides the cory cats


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

pandjpudge said:


> I came home to a nearly crashed tank. I found 2 out of 3 cories dead, what's left of my shrimp colony dead. The tests came up ok.


How often are you doing water changes? If I go more than a month I loose a few fish.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Water was changed weekly to every other week.

Minor update
Ok here you go guys! Some meh pics


Pygmy Cory by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Pygmy Cory by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Pygmy Cory by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

ANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD a short vid of them and the tank. 

http://youtu.be/kUvoiX_bvAU


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Pics of the tank as of today. Still moving things around so don't take it too seriously at the moment.


Remodel Tease by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Tri Color Nerite by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Growing by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Follow by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Rush by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


Eggs are those white specs on the right

Play by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I think if you put the branch on its side you could get something like this


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I tried putting the branch in various positions but it didn't fit as planned. I could have trimmed it but I really like the look of the fallen tree branch so I went with that. I'm thinking once the plants start to fill out, it'll look much better. I have more plants on the way to help start the fill process.

I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

pandjpudge said:


> I really like the look of the fallen tree branch so I went with that..


Perhaps then something like this will work when the plants fill in.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

That could work for me. I tend just to let things grow and not follow any type of "guidelines" for aquascaping. I just let the plants do their thing and make minor adjustments if things get too out of hand like currently my moss needs a trim.

I should have more narrow leaf java fern later this week and I plan to add it behind the wood on the left side.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Latest Additions! Also have new narrow leaf jave ferns but didn't snap a picture of those but can be seen in a few shots

Just introduced into the tank

Gertrudae Rainbow by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Gertrudae Rainbow by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Hours later

Blue Eyes by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Gertrudae Rainbow by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Horned by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Strutting by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Showoff by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Flare by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I have been pretty busy lately and the tank has been under a serious algae attack. But I do have some good news. I have been working on a custom led set up for the tank and is almost ready.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

DSC_2260 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2267 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2279 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2281 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2284 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

Breeding Pair by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2318 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2334 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr

DSC_2340 by Hurricane Warning, on Flickr


----------



## Exceliber (Feb 1, 2012)

Gorgeous fish, and gorgeous photos!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Still needs to settle a bit but here's my tank. Gonna be pulling more plants soon. Also going to replace the moss on the driftwood to weeping moss.


Tank 3/16/13 by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Amano by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Amano by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

Algae? Amano bro's got your back


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought an army of them and hope the bombardment of co2 along with excel can conquer algae. I also plan to add some cherry shrimps in there as well.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

pandjpudge said:


> I bought an army of them and hope the bombardment of co2 along with excel can conquer algae. I also plan to add some cherry shrimps in there as well.


Shrimp are sensitive to excel. 

I have found that the easiest way to get algae under control is to add a siesta period in the light period. I used to have problems with BBA. Since I added a 3hr siesta period I don't have bad algae problems. There is always algae in the tank. Some algae is good and some is bad. Now I have my lights on 4hrs/ off 3hrs/ on 4hrs. 

For ferts my favorite now is by select aquatics. It contains - Calcium sulfate, Iron sulfate, Mag. s., Potas. sulfate. It is dry form thus you make a solution with it. I make mine with Water 1 liter/ powder 1ml and dose 15 ml weekly in my 29G tank. Since I have some red plants I dose in addition Brightwell aquatics FlorinFE 10ml daily . I find it cheapest at LNT.com, for they don't charge for shipping.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for that link Hilde.

That company is local to me and I had never heard of them.

I will have to check them out more.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Are those Gertrude's Rainbowfish a couple of posts up?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Hilde said:


> Shrimp are sensitive to excel.
> 
> I have found that the easiest way to get algae under control is to add a siesta period in the light period. I used to have problems with BBA. Since I added a 3hr siesta period I don't have bad algae problems. There is always algae in the tank. Some algae is good and some is bad. Now I have my lights on 4hrs/ off 3hrs/ on 4hrs.
> 
> For ferts my favorite now is by select aquatics. It contains - Calcium sulfate, Iron sulfate, Mag. s., Potas. sulfate. It is dry form thus you make a solution with it. I make mine with Water 1 liter/ powder 1ml and dose 15 ml weekly in my 29G tank. Since I have some red plants I dose in addition Brightwell aquatics FlorinFE 10ml daily . I find it cheapest at LNT.com, for they don't charge for shipping.


I'm aware of what excel can do sadly, I'm currently half dosing. I didn't know about breaking up the light periods. I'm going to try that! I'm going to black out the tank a couple of days.



madness said:


> Are those Gertrude's Rainbowfish a couple of posts up?


That they are! Those are the males displaying but sadly no longer with me. I plan on restocking with them soon.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Tank is still a mess even with doing a split photo period. Plants are doing some what well but so is the algae. I only have HALF my lights on at a time too.

Fish have been ordered and are coming in Friday 4/5/13


Tank 4/4/13 by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Tank 4/4/13 by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Former Shell by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Have you checked your nitrate levels? That has caused algae problems for me at 1 time. If very low can make a solution with Spectriced stump remover (100% KNO3). I mix 1/2 tsp of it with tank water 1/2 cup. Then dose 5ml daily for a week.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

2 Short videos

Amano Grazing
http://youtu.be/F_JKaaJo0UE

Tank
http://youtu.be/fKij1UlGzVI


Chili Rasbora by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Chili Rasbora by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Norman's Lampeye by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Tank update: Now with slightly less thread algae. Hope to take out the rest this weekend.


Tank 4/27/13 by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Weeping Moss by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Norman's lamypeye by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Hungry Amano by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Norman's lamypeye by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Blyxa by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Rotala vietnam by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Ludwigia "Red" by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

These are some breathtaking photos. After all the Iwagumi madness, these lush jungle tanks are always a welcome sight.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you! It's a bit disorganized at the moment but I should correct it tomorrow during my water change. I just wanted to take the use the camera a bit today.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Great new layout


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks, it's a constant evolution. I just want plants to start filling in since they are still some what new.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

No real updates, algae is still here but slightly less.



Vid: 
http://youtu.be/AQvq-0XesbM
http://youtu.be/OaKAtgwoSoc


Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

A pic and video today, the FPS is a bit off. I've never really messed with video on a dslr before.

http://youtu.be/5s3xMARLWCY


Expecting by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## typage76 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Amazing Progression And thank you for maintaining this journal*

Great Pics and it is awesome seeing the evolution and recovery of your tank!!!!! Thank you for maintaining this. I was sad to see your tank crashed but the new setup is great! Hope to see more pics and updates soon.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome to the Jungle!

http://youtu.be/8B9RKPHuIDc


Tank 6/13/13 by Find The Apex, on Flickr

rasbora brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Feasting Amano by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Oxygen by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Thinking about doing some new things to the tank, might add some new shrimp. But I busted out the camera and took some pictures. I didn't go all out, just turned on both banks of LEDs and bumped up the ISO.


DSC_8608 by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Needle Leaf by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Norman Lampeye by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking good, how do you like the Norman lampeyes? I've never been able to find them myself and I can't seem to get a LFS to order any fish for me no matter the quantity I ask for. Sorry to hear about the tank crash though, looks like the recovery effort is going well at least.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Rion said:


> Looking good, how do you like the Norman lampeyes? I've never been able to find them myself and I can't seem to get a LFS to order any fish for me no matter the quantity I ask for. Sorry to hear about the tank crash though, looks like the recovery effort is going well at least.


They are pretty cool, they mainly stay at the top of the tank. Not overly active but still move around. After having them I miss my rainbows, they were a lot more active. I bought my lampeyes online and they traveled well.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Had to bribe the fish today with baby brine but got some solid pictures. Went for a more dramatic approach this time.


DSC_0133 by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Norman's lampeye by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Mosquito Rasbora by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Video update 10/10/13. The jungle is getting another makeover!

http://youtu.be/6eiU7JwxjQQ


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

New video update!

Tank Activity
http://youtu.be/T0Za0fL1EuU

FTS
http://youtu.be/_on6JMr4278

Top View
http://youtu.be/HmUE0CdDdTs


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Amano Shrimp Among Blyxa by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Tank 11/7/13 by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Limnophila aromatica by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Amano Shrimp by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Shy Amano Shrimp by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Removed the marsilea minuta on the right and moved more blyxa into the area. Replaced my moonlights for two orange/red CREE leds.


Tank 11/17/13 by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Tank 11/17/13 by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Orange Red LEDs in action

http://youtu.be/y3bEeGHJcko


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Weather is starting to warm up and I want to remodel the tank. Get rid of some plants and bring in more. Not exactly sure what I want to do with the tank.

Video from today: http://youtu.be/GkziYEid1Pk


Tank 3/14/14 by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Chili Rasbora by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

You obviously can grow plants lol. Just gotta go in a little bit more orderly fashion  what about cutting te right side back toward te right wall. Let the left side grow in a little more and make a sandy pathway that does a zigzag trough the middle. I think with your current jungle that would be pretty sweet!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

pianofish said:


> You obviously can grow plants lol. Just gotta go in a little bit more orderly fashion  what about cutting te right side back toward te right wall. Let the left side grow in a little more and make a sandy pathway that does a zigzag trough the middle. I think with your current jungle that would be pretty sweet!


Lol Thanks! Well the right side is stuffed from front to back. Trimming isn't much of an option. I need to remove those monster ferns in order to clear room. 

Honestly I have no clue what I want to do,what I want to add or get rid of. I'm open to all kinds of suggestions.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Started my spring cleaning, tank is slowing going to be redone once again.

Tank 4/14/14 by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Tank 4/14/14 by Find The Apex, on Flickr
boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr
boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I woke up Friday to a leaky tank. I spent all day Saturday swapping and rescaping the tank. I added a few more seiryu stones and removed a lot of plants. Time to rebuild the jungle!

Tank 5/11/14 by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Cover by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Among The Roots by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Climbing Mountains by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

pandjpudge said:


> Tank 3/14/14


Love the pink plants on the left. Are you doing DIY Co2 or pressurized. 
What are the lights?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

The plants are Limnophila aromatica. I'm currently using paintball tanks for my co2 system and the LEDs are a custom build.

Total LEDS: 24 + 2 orange/red

12 cool white
6 warm white
6 neutral white


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Updated tank pics

Tank 6/16/14 by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Stone Cleaning by Find The Apex, on Flickr
blyxa aubertii by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Video tour of the new set up

http://youtu.be/NzvrZmm7ZqE


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Minor Update: New addtions to the tank, Dwarf Pencilfish

Aquascaping by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Grooming by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

So it looks like the new guys have settled into the tank, they took everything I fed them this weekend. Since it's a holiday, they got to gorge themselves too. They took everything from pellets to frozen brine,and even went after algae chips. Witnessed males fighting, way too fast to capture. Also experimented with the photography a bit, I used a single flash and only the two red/orange leds. It didn't seem to bother them at all and the leds gave me enough light to see them.

Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## LuckyCharm (Jan 20, 2014)

the pencil fish really look like the least kilifish


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

LuckyCharm said:


> the pencil fish really look like the least kilifish


Had to look that one up and their patterns are vary similar indeed. The pencilfish do have some gold in them but wasn't showing well in the photos.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

For whatever reason algae chips seem to get the tank into a feeding frenzy. Perfect for taking some shots, next time I'll have to strategically place them.

On the Hunt by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Feeding Chaos by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Feeding Frenzy by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Searching For Food by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Amano Shrimp by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Hunting by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Expecting Mother by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Tank update swapped out my nano pumps for a mp10 and that's about it.

Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Boraras brigittae by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Tank 1/24/15 by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Amano Shrimp by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

Wonderful photographs! Wish I could get shots of my fish that nice.

David


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

DBridges said:


> Wonderful photographs! Wish I could get shots of my fish that nice.
> 
> David


Thank you! I take a bit of patience but the end results are worth it.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Once again I have made some changes to the aquarium. This time it's a bit more drastic by adding a bag of Marfied Controsoil. I added some more seiryu stones and moved some plants around.

Tank 4/9/15 by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish Among Narrow Leaf Java Ferns by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Those are some really beautiful pictures. What lens do you use? Macro?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

mistuhmarc said:


> Those are some really beautiful pictures. What lens do you use? Macro?


Thank you!

I was using my Tokina 100mm f2.8 macro and a single speed light combined with the aquarium lights.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

So I got my camera back today and took some photos of the new inhabitants of the tank.

Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Green Dwarf Tetra by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Finally got a chance to test out the new equipment. The magic arm really helped put the flash where I needed it.

Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Matt, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## cpwebsite (Dec 12, 2012)

This is one of the most beautiful tanks I have ever seen. Keep updating this thread with more pictures!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

cpwebsite said:


> This is one of the most beautiful tanks I have ever seen. Keep updating this thread with more pictures!


Thank you! I'll try to update when I can.


----------

